# Sturmey Archer Question



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2019)

I have had this on a couple of my hubs that I can't fit two of the X49 spacers in place as it shows and the sprocket is wobbly and loose. It should have 2, shouldn't it? Is it because the hub might need some sort of adjustment? What have I done wrong?


----------



## SKPC (Mar 19, 2019)

These spacers I have seen in different thicknesses.  They are not all the same gauge.  Also, the sprockets can be slightly different thicknesses if you change them out.  You need to find some spacers that have slightly different thicknesses in order to use the sprocket you have...otherwise, another spacer will need to be added, which may or may not allow the snap ring to seat....


----------



## wrongway (Mar 19, 2019)

Am I to assume that a certain degree of 'slop' will eventually cause damage?


----------



## Roger Henning (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes slop will cause damage and SA in the old books used to say you adjust the number and thickness of spacer until the wobble is gone.  Roger


----------



## RidgeWalker (Mar 25, 2019)

wrongway said:


> Am I to assume that a certain degree of 'slop' will eventually cause damage?




You can damage the internals by adjusting too tight as well. I adjust so there is detectable play in the bearings when the wheel is off the bike. Mounting the wheel and tightening the axle nuts removes most to all of the play. Sheldonbrown.com used to have the factory instructions and might still, I haven’t looked.


----------

